# What are sinkers used for in nails?



## gomerpyle (Jun 11, 2009)

I am a complete carpentry novice and learning


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

They are a little skinnier and just a tad (like 1/4") longer than common nails of the same diameter usage label.

Easier to drive because of the coating, be it vinyl or cement, and the cement coated are supposed to have better holding power. Simpson seems to think they are just the thing for some of their fasteners.

I personally think they are a pain to bother with. You're not supposed to use them in PT wood.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

They are the same length as a 12d common. To replace a 16d common, which is* longer* than a sinker by 1/4", you have to take a 16% reduction in load on hangers and straps. As per table at page bottom of page:

http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/nails.asp Be safe, G


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Nail terminology is downright stupid. Someone tells you to use 16ds for a project so you go into a store and they have 16D Common, Box and Sinkers. All are different diameters and/or length and have different load ratings (but none of that info is on the box). 

For instance a 16d common is 0.162" x 3.5". A 16d sinker (0.148"x3.25") is actually the same diameter as both the 10d common and 12d common nails but longer than the 10d common (3") making it essentially a long 10d common or identical to a 12d common except for a very slight difference in the shape of the head. I wish they would throw it all out and go by diameter and length like they do for air gun nails. 

The biggest problem with nail terminology is that people often don't give the full designation or understand it. So when the building department tells you need to use 16ds for your framing you need to ask "commons or sinkers?" Hopefully they don't give you a blank look back.

Here is a nice article on nails:
http://www.huduser.org/Publications/pdf/res2000_4.pdf


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

GBAR in WA said:


> They are the same length as a 12d common. To replace a 16d common, which is* longer* than a sinker by 1/4", you have to take a 16% reduction in load on hangers and straps. As per table at page bottom of page:
> 
> http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/nails.asp Be safe, G


My bad. I should have said "for the same use".
http://www.strongtie.com/ftp/bulletins/t-nailguide02-r.pdf


----------

